# Yellowstone County, Mont. Deputy David Briese



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Montana Officer Killed in Wreck

*Officer.Com News*

The Officer Down Memorial Page has reported that Yellowstone County, Mont. Deputy David Briese was killed in a wreck Nov. 3. 
Briese was responding to backup an officer who was dealing with a combative drunk driver, according to ODMP. 
When the deputy attempted to pass another vehicle, his cruiser left the road, overturned, and plowed into a sign. 
Briese had served with the Yellowstone County Sheriff's Office for five years and had previously served with the Big Horn County Sheriff's Office for one year and the Yellowstone County Detention Center for five years. 
He is survived by his two young sons and his parents.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

11/06/2006
*Rollover kills Mont. deputy*

*Officer Down: David Briese* - [Billings, Montana]









 ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 38
*Additional Info:* Deputy David Briese had served with the Yellowstone County Sheriff's Office for 5 years. He is survived by his two sons and his parents.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Briese was killed in an automobile accident while responding to backup an officer. *Date of Incident:* November 3, 2006

*Rollover kills Mont. deputy*
By Greg Tuttle, Staff Writer
BillingsGazette.com
A Yellowstone County sheriff's deputy was killed this morning in a one-vehicle rollover accident on Interstate 90, Sheriff Chuck Maxwell said.
Deputy David Briese, 38, died after an accident that occurred at about 10:30 a.m. when the deputy's eastbound patrol car went off the right shoulder of the highway just east of the King Avenue West on-ramp. The patrol car appeared to have rolled before crashing through a wood fence and coming to rest at the base of a large sign at the RDO Equipment Co. property.
"I've been doing law enforcement for 30 years now, and I never wanted to have to make a notification like this," Maxwell said. "We're basically a family, and, when we lose one, it's hard on everybody." ...

*Full Story: Rollover kills Mont. deputy*


----------

